# Latest Addition



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

is this Zodiac Spacetronic. Not sure of the exact year but probably about 1968. It has an ESA9150 transistorized/balance wheel movement. The band appears original and has the Zodiac logo on the clasp. It keeps excellent time and has a rather pronounced ticking sound much like a Dynabeat.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Not into gold myself but that's way cool Bill - great shaped case - reminds me of a Doxa. Congrats!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bill,

A colleague of mine very kindly sent me a NOS Technical Bulletin for this watch a few days ago (cover below). Let me know if you'd like all the pages scanned and sent to you.


----------

